# mlcc step five (recommendations)



## necromancer (Apr 26, 2014)

Hello all,

if you have read my other posts on my mlcc's that i have semi processed you will know that:

#1 i have dissolved 3.5 pounds of uncrushed mlcc in HCL & H2O2 for about a month until only white settlement remained.
#2 tested with SnCl (stannous chloride) had a green with a little orange colour reaction (Pd / maybe a little Pt)
#3 filtered twice to make sure i removed the purple liquid & all of the smallest particles. (used 4 coffee filters each time)
#4 dried the white/grey powder (will weigh white powder later)

question is:

#1 can i now do a nitric leach to dissolve, remove & then drop the silver content ? (will use HCL & Aluminium method to make elemental silver)
#2 should i drop the Pd first ? (still reading up on this process, may need ammonium chloride & hydrazine hydrate) as discised here
or #3 resort to Hoke :lol: 

any simple ideas would be great

Thank You
Dave C.


----------



## goldenchild (Apr 26, 2014)

If there is silver present with the Pd/Pt you will need to set up a silver cell.


----------



## necromancer (Apr 26, 2014)

thank you


----------



## solar_plasma (Apr 27, 2014)

Nitric will not dissolve AgCl. You will need to convert it to elemental silver or Ag2O first or dissolve it as a complex.


----------



## necromancer (Apr 27, 2014)

solar_plasma said:


> or dissolve it as a complex.




i dont understand what is meant by this, do you mean it could go into AR ?


----------



## solar_plasma (Apr 27, 2014)

AgCl dissolves in NH3OH as complex (read the process how to avoid dangers, you have to reprecipitate it with HCl again nearest the time!) or you can dissolve it in thiosulfate (read up this process before you choose it, I've not tried it yet, but it is said to cement on zinc). Alternatively you can convert the AgCl to Ag2O with hot NaOH and then leach it with HNO3 or you could reduce it directly with zinc in acid solution getting elemental Ag. There are much more possiblities, I think those would be the most common unless you have a more professional setup. Hope this helps to find the right threads in the forum.

The AgCl2--complex in AR is normally of no benefit to leach it, though I read a patent, where chlorine is used to leach it from ore. Nothing we could use in this case.


----------



## necromancer (Apr 27, 2014)

thank you, that was understood.


----------



## necromancer (Apr 27, 2014)

may i use Sodium thiosulfate or must it be thiosulfate ?


----------



## solar_plasma (Apr 27, 2014)

sodium thiosulphate is the most common, it is that what is used for preparing photos, but as I said, I never tried it, you'll have to find the proper processes, maybe you find more under _photo fixer_


----------



## necromancer (Apr 28, 2014)

will run through these posts, if help is needed will return here will also update with photos & my process used.

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=51&t=18564&p=209943&hilit=mlcc#p209943

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=51&t=18362&hilit=mlcc

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=37&t=8522&hilit=mlcc

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=19222&p=194521&hilit=mlcc#p194521

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=8742&hilit=mlcc

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=51&t=18373&hilit=mlcc

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=51&t=17376&hilit=mlcc


----------



## solar_plasma (May 13, 2014)

Just played a little with maybe two grams of dried AgCl, which was forgotten in a filter. I crushed it to powder and dissolved it in about 50ml water with some grams Na2S2O3 after about 30min stirring every 5 min. Filtered, left for cementing on a piece of zinc. Zinc turned white, gray and black, after a while, mostly black with black powder falling off. Next time I'll check if the black powder is elemental silver or silver sulfide. Sulfides should not be thrown into acid, if you don't want to produce H2S (rodden eggs odor, toxic). Though I think it is elemetal, because Na2S2O3 can be used for cleaning silverware from sulfide.


----------



## solar_plasma (May 16, 2014)

Well, I haven't roasted the 1,3g Ag powder, but since it looks medium gray there is no reason to expect any Ag2S. So, this is definitely one of many (maybe better) possible methods to handle silver chloride, which of whatever reason have been dried.


----------



## necromancer (May 16, 2014)

i will try to get some good photos to post, still need to weigh the powder.


----------



## necromancer (May 16, 2014)

will need to wait for my son to get home so i can use the camera in his tablet, cam on my phone kind of sucks.

the powder is lumpy grayish with a green tinge, i am guessing some copper.


----------



## necromancer (May 23, 2014)

sorry i took so long

here is the photos, from 3.5 lbs mlcc i have 1.6 lbs leftover


----------

